
When you want to quit because it’s just not worth it  - mariorz
http://www.clipboard.com/clip/LQqF9gOqzMaYa1LtHm75esGnpbWfLun8GUPe
======
AznHisoka
It's very easy to think if you don't hit it big after 3 months or even a year,
you're doomed. But we often fail to recognize that the successful players have
a 5-8 year head start sometimes.

~~~
mindcrime
Seemingly apropos: <http://www.paulgraham.com/die.html>

